# Unable to 'make buildworld'



## kuyaedz (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm currently running 9.1-RELEASE-p7 and trying to upgrade to 9.2. I have checked out the latest /usr/src/ via `svn`, but when I try to `make buildworld` I get the following error:


```
===> lib/libpam/modules/pam_rootok (install)
===> lib/libpam/modules/pam_securetty (install)
/usr/src/secure/lib/libcrypto/../../../crypto/openssl/crypto/ec/ec_key.c:449: error: conflicting types for 'EC_KEY_insert_key_method_data'
/usr/obj/usr/src/lib32/usr/include/openssl/ec.h:325: error: previous declaration of 'EC_KEY_insert_key_method_data' was here
*** [ec_key.So] Error code 1
/usr/src/secure/lib/libcrypto/../../../crypto/openssl/crypto/ec/ec_key.c:449: error: conflicting types for 'EC_KEY_insert_key_method_data'
/usr/obj/usr/src/lib32/usr/include/openssl/ec.h:325: error: previous declaration of 'EC_KEY_insert_key_method_data' was here
*** [ec_key.po] Error code 1
===> lib/libpam/modules/pam_self (install)
/usr/src/secure/lib/libcrypto/../../../crypto/openssl/crypto/ec/ec_key.c:449: error: conflicting types for 'EC_KEY_insert_key_method_data'
/usr/obj/usr/src/lib32/usr/include/openssl/ec.h:325: error: previous declaration of 'EC_KEY_insert_key_method_data' was here
*** [ec_key.o] Error code 1
3 errors
*** [secure/lib/libcrypto__L] Error code 2
===> lib/libpam/modules/pam_ssh (install)
===> lib/libpam/modules/pam_tacplus (install)
===> lib/libpam/modules/pam_unix (install)
===> lib/libpam/libpam (install)
sh /usr/src/tools/install.sh -C -o root -g wheel -m 444   libpam.a /usr/obj/usr/src/lib32/usr/lib32
sh /usr/src/tools/install.sh -s -o root -g wheel -m 444     libpam.so.5 /usr/obj/usr/src/lib32/usr/lib32
sh /usr/src/tools/install.sh -l s libpam.so.5 /usr/obj/usr/src/lib32/usr/lib32/libpam.so
1 error
*** [libraries] Error code 2
1 error
*** [build32] Error code 2
1 error
*** [buildworld] Error code 2

Stop in /usr/src.
```

My /etc/make.conf seems pretty standard. I've tried building with it commented out as well...


```
BUILDFLAGS= /usr/local/share/bsdadminscripts/buildflags.mk
.if exists(${BUILDFLAGS})
.include "${BUILDFLAGS}"
.endif

CPUTYPE?=native
KERNCONF=STARBUCK

OPTIONS_UNSET=X11
WITH_PKGNG=YES
```

Any more suggestions greatly appreciated.


----------



## ShelLuser (Nov 12, 2013)

Well, make.conf doesn't look very standard to me. For example; in mine I don't specify any buildflags. Which brings me to the question what you have set up in /usr/local/share/bsdadminscripts/buildflags.mk?

I'm unfamiliar with the error at hand, and although I'm somewhat guessing here I can't help wonder what version of OpenSSL you're using? Do you have a port version installed or do you use the one provided by the base system?


----------



## cgigeek (Nov 12, 2013)

Try `cd /usr/src && make clean cleandir cleanworld buildworld`. If the problem persists, get fresh sources.


----------

